# another one in need of rescue



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Here are the photos I promised you, as you can see this is one sweet
dog. Thanks, Mary Jo Sellers 252 339 7141

You have been sent 4 pictures.


SAM_0017.JPG
SAM_0019.JPG
SAM_0021.JPG
SAM_0024.JPG

These pictures were sent with Picasa, from Google.
Try it out here: Picasa 3: Download gratuito do Google

Hi, I,m Mary Jo Sellers, a volunteer at the Tri-county Animal Shelter, in Chowan County, NC. We currently have a little white stray dog that we believe is a maltese. This dog was found wandering along the road and brought to the shelter. No one has claimed this sweet animal. The dog's hip and back section is hairless, maybe from an allergic reaction to fleas, but obviously the dog has been neglected or not have had human care for a while. I'm sorry to say our shelter is a kill shelter so I would love to find an organization to get this sweet animal . Could your group do anything to help with this dog? I will be glad to send photos and more info. I can be reached by email or by phone 252 339 7141. Time is of the essence, Thank you, Mary Jo Sellers 
__._,_.___
Reply to sender | Reply to group | Reply via web post | Start a New Topic
Messages in this topic (1)
RECENT ACTIVITY: New Files 1
Visit Your Group
Switch to: Text-Only, Daily Digest • Unsubscribe • Terms of Use
.

__,_._,___


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Please contact LaDonna Mosley on the American Maltese Assoc web site. I hope she can help.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhh Cindy!! I hope this sweet baby gets a home.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

This little one is now safe, he was rescued by another rescue today.


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

That's great news! Poor baby!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Cindy I love that they are all getting rescued!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:what a cute little gut:wub:


----------

